

OStatus: what I've learnt in 24 hours - chrismdp
http://chrismdp.com/2012/09/ostatus-what-ive-learnt-in-24-hours/

======
zoowar
The antidote for "salmon" and any other open standard is a compliance test
suite.

~~~
chrismdp
Excellent idea. There's a reference library here:

<http://code.google.com/p/salmon-protocol/>

...with the aim of providing "Tools and validators needed to help implementors
interoperate." Anyone know if the tools exist yet?

